# freebsd-update partially failed



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 8, 2010)

I received the following error:


```
Hjordis# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...
/: write failed, filesystem is full
install: ///boot/kernel/INS@nDJ0: No space left on device
 done.
```

When I check:


```
Hjordis# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a    496M    452M    4.1M    99%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/da0s1e    496M    4.6M    451M     1%    /tmp
/dev/da0s1f     58G     36G     17G    68%    /usr
/dev/da0s1d    2.9G    1.6G    1.0G    61%    /var
/dev/da1s1d     66G     39G     22G    64%    /usr/home/depaepe/Data
```

So indeed I lack some space on /dev/da0s1a. What do you suggest to clean up? Can I for example just remove kernel.old and kernel.old1? Or is there a sort of a script that takes care of this?


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2010)

You should always make sure you have enough free space *before* doing updates/upgrades. Failures at that level can easily break your system.

Yes, you may remove any old kernel(s) (35-40MB each).
You may also remove all your current kernel's symbols (~100MB) if you don't need/want to debug it.
If you store files in root's home directory (/root), move them somewhere else and don't store anything there anymore.

Run `% du -hx /` to get detailed disk usage for the root partition.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
I just removed the *.symbols in the old kernels and the used space
of the partition went from 499MB to 292MB. That already helped a lot.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 8, 2010)

I meant the symbol files for your current kernel and the entire directories of your old kernels.

Old kernels are useless if your current one works fine. Your current kernel will anyway become kernel.old as soon as you upgrade it.

You can remove /boot/kernel/*.symbols and /boot/kernel.old*.


----------

